# Bucks shut down Ersan Ilyasova



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Milwaukee Bucks announced that forward Ersan Ilyasova's season is finished. The Turkish power forward visited with surgeon Dr. Richard Ferkel on Wednesday, according to Charles F. Gardner of the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel, and it was recommended that rest and rehab will be needed for Ilyasova to recover from an injury that bothered him throughout the season.

Surgery won't be required, according to Gardner.

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...ilyasova-done-for-the-remainder-of-the-season


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

About time...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Ersan's jumpshot shut down in November.

:drums:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This might actually win them some more games.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

RollWithEm said:


> This might actually win them some more games.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ersan has been nothing but a bum since he got paid.. He is at the top of my list of guys that need to go so the Greek Freak + a top 5 pick era can begin the right way


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

roux said:


> Ersan has been nothing but a bum since he got paid.. He is at the top of my list of guys that need to go so the Greek Freak + a top 5 pick era can begin the right way


I agree, but I wish he would've been halfway decent this year so that he could be valuable as trade bait. I still remember when he had his marvelous season 2 years ago. I really thought he was on the verge of becoming something special. Boy, was I wrong...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

IMO those two big guys (Sanders and Ilyasova) are the reason the Bucks are what they are this season. Those two playing potential would've resulted in Milwaukee being a playoff team.


----------

